# Meet Poppy



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Poppy is 5 months old, she came to us 2 weeks ago. Underweight (220g) and possibly pregnant. 

After 2 weeks she is now 280g and looks fantastic.

When she first arrived;









Now;

















Isnt she lovely?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Her color and mask are very nice! She is adorable!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH, she looks so sweet! What's her rescue story? How did you find her, etc, etc, etc....


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Rainy said:


> OH, she looks so sweet! What's her rescue story? How did you find her, etc, etc, etc....


Long story but if you are interested here goes;

A friend had sold a girl a hedgehog, it was to be his forever home however only a few weeks later he was advertised on the internet for double what she paid. My friend wanted him back however this girl would not return her calls or emails and when she finally did she denied trying to sell him on.

So another friend managed to get in contact pretending to be an "independent" buyer of the hog (the male) and arranged to go get him, however she was told by this girl that there was a female also up for a new home. My friend said she only wanted the boy, the next day she received a text telling her that the 5 month old had been put with the male and would she be interested now.

Obviously she could be left so she took her too, I had space and fell in love with her. Lived no where near so we hog trained her to me. Poppy did a 330mile journey to get to me. Up on close inspection she was underweight (220g), had a problem with her skin (very very rubber like). She's growing in weight and her skin is perfect now. I keep topping her food up, so god knows how much she was not fed before.

She's a lovely friendly hedgehog and I am shocked that she has remained so nice during this.

I am not sure she's classed as a rescue but she needed a new home with someone who could deal with a young pregnant hog and give her back some weight and a lovely skin that a hog should have.

Its looking likely that she is pregnant although I keep praying that she's not. Luckily the male she was put with is a lovely hog and we have linage for both him and her so its not the worst mating possible. But obviously, not the best.

I will never understand why people think its good to buy animals to get them pregnant and sell them on. But at least there are people out there that do want to do the best for the animal.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, wow! I love her mask. I'm sure she'll be okay soon, since you're taking care of her 

I hope one of the breeders here scoops her up if you can't keep her. She'd make precious babies if she is pregnant.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's a doll!  She's in good hands.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, she is beautiful! Thanks for sharing her story.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

She's so pretty. I've never seen a mask like her's before. 

And what a sad story. Double the price? Ugh. Luckily she's in your loving care now. If she is pregnant, do you plan on keeping her & helping her with the hoglets? If so... you know you need to post pictures, right? :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow... she sure is beautiful! She seems sweet too. Those medium quills with that dark face... and those _orange_ cheek patches!

Thank you for sharing her story, terrible though it was  The nerve of some people.... treating living animal like that... can't they sense or feel that what they're doing is so wrong?? Well I'm glad she is in your care now and recovering. I hope she isn't pregnant, and that if she is everything goes smoothly. If any of the potential youngn's turn out anything as pretty as her you'll have to send him-or-her my way


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Oh yes, I cant believe I forgot to put it but she is staying with me for life.
She has her own custom built viv with a theme I painted just for her.
She's a special girl and I am lucky to be spending the rest of her life with her.
She's a friendly, lovely happy girl and tbh, I could not part with her.
I am praying shes not pregnant the poor girl's been through enough, But if she is we will take care of her (we meaning me adn my OH) and if she has a litter at least 1 will stay with me. 
I wish I could keep a whole litter....never know....I may.....


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, she's beautiful! I'm so glad she has a forever home with you!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH, thanks for sharing her story. It is sad, but at least it has a happy ending with you caring for her. Keep us updated on whether or not she's expecting and please post more pictures!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is beautiful, I just love her little mask! That is great that you took her in and now she will be in a loving home for life


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will keep you all updated.
She's a very special little girl.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! Glad she's in good care now.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

she is super cute i love her mask


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's beautiful! I love her dark spots. 
I'm glad she's with you, she'll have no choice but to be happy! Hope she's not pregnant.


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Well, Poppy is deffo pregnant. Not the result I wanted but at least she's safe with me.
She's about ready to pop...fitting name. I expect she will have them within the week.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how nerve-wracking and exciting >_< Best of luck to you and Poppy with the babies! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Precious little Poppy. Fingers and quills crossed for a safe delivery and a herd of healthy hoglets!


----------

